

How to tell if you're dangerously popular (or 'Performance Testing Better') - pimterry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J8yXOEYw9A

======
pimterry
Slides available at [http://prezi.com/so_0867vexsl/how-to-tell-if-youre-
dangerous...](http://prezi.com/so_0867vexsl/how-to-tell-if-youre-dangerously-
popular-or-performance-testing-better/)

